# Will Type You Quickly, Easily, and Comprehensively



## jocr1627 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey, I've been using, learning/reading, and theorizing about all these personality assessments for quite a long time now. I'm pretty solid at accurately typing people and can give you all sorts of fun extra insights and connections if you'd like. I regularly discuss, question and type people in person and they find it valuable. Respond if you're looking to be typed, or want any clarification/insights.

This link will take you to a brief survey. You must fill in the text fields- you don't have to check the boxes. Otherwise I can't assign your results to you. I can correlate your myers briggs to enneagram, four temperaments and all sorts of things if you are interested.

*Assessment Link:*

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/GR96VXL


----------



## candiedViolet (Jun 23, 2013)

Will you be typing here on this forum, or elsewhere? I'd personally rather do it here.


----------



## jocr1627 (Jun 23, 2013)

Yup, here- you interested?


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Well this is backwards...


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok, type me. :laughing:


----------



## jocr1627 (Jun 23, 2013)

lol any of you actually want to be typed? You two have INTP and INFJ marked right on there.


----------



## Moonrise (Mar 22, 2013)

Go for it, if you don't get too many requests. 
@jocr1627 I find that I can never have too many perspectives, with enough varying opinions, the overlap surely approximates truth  That said, feel free to choose not to type me if it doesn't please you.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

jocr1627 said:


> lol any of you actually want to be typed? You two have INTP and INFJ marked right on there.


I was commenting on the fact that people who wish to be typed usually make the threads

He was being his usual self, asking you to type him sarcastically, and then proceeding argue with you when you don't type him as an INFJ. Even if you do work with JCF while he loves the dichotomous MBTI.

But, for the shits and giggles, let's see what you come up with. Will you have a bias toward my self-type or bias toward me mistyping myself? Only time will tell. What do you want me to do exactly?


----------



## jocr1627 (Jun 23, 2013)

Ok, Moonrise. Are you very familiar with these sorts of test, or just getting to know them? The first quick and dirty question I would ask you is this- if you are having to learn something (you are inexperienced and just beginning), would you prefer to do something physical (sports/learn an instrument) or conceptual (discuss some strange or interesting idea)? -Anyone else is free to respond to the question as well.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> He was being his usual self, asking you to type him sarcastically, and then proceeding argue with you when you don't type him as an INFJ. Even if you do work with JCF while he loves the dichotomous MBTI.


Ooooh, so presumptuous!


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

What can I say, the internet makes me tactless. I'll stop derailing now.


----------



## Moonrise (Mar 22, 2013)

@jocr1627 I'm quite familiar with them, I've studied this all to the point where I feel reasonably assured of my knowledge.
I'd have to say I'd prefer conceptual- Learning an instrument would tempt me, but I'd mostly prefer using my brain over my body.


----------



## jocr1627 (Jun 23, 2013)

lol well if any of you want to be typed I wrote up a little survey to make life easier, you can fill it out, I can see results, and we can discuss/explain. surveymonkey.com/s/GR96VXL


----------



## The Madman (Feb 20, 2013)

jocr1627 said:


> lol well if any of you want to be typed I wrote up a little survey to make life easier, you can fill it out, I can see results, and we can discuss/explain. surveymonkey.com/s/GR96VXL


I did the survey...


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

jocr1627 said:


> if you are having to learn something (you are inexperienced and just beginning), would you prefer to do something physical (sports/learn an instrument) or conceptual (discuss some strange or interesting idea)?


I'll try this, since my type seems to be pretty well confused. I'd easily choose physical first if it's something relatively safe and under my control, preferably in a beautiful area and fast/exciting, such as learning to horseback ride (enjoy galloping/cantering), waterskiing, backcountry telemarking, hiking. I don't enjoy team sports or any sport where it's easy to get hurt or is emotionally scary (bungee jumping), and learning an instrument for fun, either musical or otherwise, wouldn't be as interesting. Second choice, and almost as important, is to discuss strange and interesting ideas, in fact those are by far the best conversations and the ones I'll be in the middle of. I've read hundreds of books based on strange and interesting ideas.


----------



## rwm4768 (Sep 9, 2011)

jocr1627 said:


> lol well if any of you want to be typed I wrote up a little survey to make life easier, you can fill it out, I can see results, and we can discuss/explain. surveymonkey.com/s/GR96VXL


I did the survey too. I'll be interested to see what you have to say.


----------



## Meadow (Sep 11, 2012)

rwm4768 said:


> I did the survey too. I'll be interested to see what you have to say.


We both post on "don't know if I believe Jung/MBTI" and "what is my type anyway?" threads.


----------



## jocr1627 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey guys, 5 of you have responded to the survey, so I'm going to send out results now, unfortunately I am new to this site and it demands I have 15 posts before I can send you messages with results, so I'm going to spam this forum- I apologize. Additionally, Madman and Meadow, I can't determine your results because you didn't fill in the text fields. Sorry, but I can't correlate your results to you unless you enter the text, instead of just select the boxes. I know, it's dumb. I'll clear results so you can try again, if you'd like.


----------



## jocr1627 (Jun 23, 2013)

spam


----------



## jocr1627 (Jun 23, 2013)

spam2


----------

